

Ask HN: the lightest simplest browser? - mohsen

I feel it's these types of questions that get us closer to an eternal September here, but forgive me I must ask.<p>I have a pretty simple question, what is the lightest, fastest browser i could use.<p>my request is that<p>1) it allows for tabs<p>2) it has a decent set of keyboard shortcuts<p>Thanks in advance
======
fractallyte
Also have a look at links2 (<http://links.twibright.com/>)

Runs in text or graphical mode - the latter is excellent if you want to avoid
javascript (unfortunately, CSS too), but still see the page with gfx.

Great keyboard navigation, a decent download manager, and blazingly fast.

You can open new browsing windows, and while there's no tabbed browsing, some
users delegate this to their (Linux) window manager, such as Fluxbox, which
features tabbed windows.

------
motvbi
Assuming you have ruled out Chrome and Opera, what exactly do you mean by
"lightest"?

~~~
mohsen
well to be honest i didn't give opera a chance.

by light, i really meant fast, guess a bad choice of words on my part, i
really just want something really fast, not even chrome seems fast enough to
me.

~~~
GHFigs
Give Opera a chance. It's feels light/fast enough that I use it happily every
day on a laptop almost a decade old and the keyboard shortcuts are fully
configurable.

------
waleed
Text based browsers: _<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m>
_<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELinks>

~~~
mohsen
not sure if w3m is what i wanted, but i'm really really enjoying it right now.
thank you.

